# Gygax - Your Threads are too damn Long!



## Sigurd (Sep 20, 2007)

981 messages! Tarnation!

I appreciate D&D. I thank you for your part in recreating structured story telling for my generation. I wish you well in all things.


There I said it - ONLY ONE MESSAGE IN THREAD!


Of course some wise acre is going to add to it...


Sigurd


----------



## jasper (Sep 20, 2007)

well since you ask so nicely.
kissy kissy 
Jasper "wise acre". thread bane.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 20, 2007)

Moving to Meta.


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 20, 2007)

A bit of history (that I hope I'm getting right):

Way back in the day, the board had a limit to the number of posts in a thread.  Because of this, Gygax Q&A threads would be locked and saved when they got close to that limit.  This is why Gygax threads are numbered.  When the board was upgraded, the limit was removed, and people just continued the same thread for a very long time.

Now, whether this is good or bad is a matter of oppinion.  Personally, I think it's good for a number of reasons.  First, Gary is a popular fellow.  If every independent question went into it's own thread, I'm pretty sure they would take over the General board.  Second, Gygax Q&A seems to go in spurts.  It'll die off for a while, then have a lot of posts over a couple of days.  Keeping one thread for his Q&A stuff makes it really easy for him (or anyone reading it) to subscribe to one thread, and respond to it when there's activity (or, when he's not busy).  Third, Gary is allowed to post in other threads.  On occasion, he will start up or get involved in other discussions.  The long threads that I believe you're talking about are just the Q&A threads.

Fourth, you should probably know that the Gygax threads are not the biggest threads here (altough the probably would be in combined).  This is longer, but still enjoyed by many: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3775979


----------



## Nifft (Sep 21, 2007)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> This is longer, but still enjoyed by many: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3775979



 Is that actually the Board's Longest Thread? (And it's still "in play"?)

Woah, -- N


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 21, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Is that actually the Board's Longest Thread? (And it's still "in play"?)
> 
> Woah, -- N




Pffft, that thread ain't got NUTHIN on this thread.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 21, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pffft, that thread ain't got NUTHIN on this thread.



 Sir, you make an excellent point.  Thanks, -- N


----------



## Henry (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a long-standing agreement: When Gary starts a new Q&A thread, we lock and archive the old one. There's some really good gaming goodness in there.


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 21, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pffft, that thread ain't got NUTHIN on this thread.




Bah, I guess that's what I get for not checking the Off Topic forum.

I'm guessing that WLD is the longest thread with any real content.     Unless someone wants to go prove me wrong, of course.


----------

